# Darf ein Vermieter den Bau eines Teiches verbieten?



## rosenkranz (18. Sep. 2011)

Hi!

Folgendes, ich kann mit meiner Freundin in einer größeren Wohnung ziehen, mit Garten!

Nur sagte mir ein Nachbar das der Vermieter den Teichbau verbietet!

Darf er das? Anscheinend hat er schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Vormietern gemacht, die den Teich wohl nicht mehr rückgebaut hatten.

Darf der Vermieter mir verbieten in dem gemieteten Garten einen Teich zu buddeln?

Selbst wenn ich ihn bei Auszug wieder wegmache?


Ich denk das ist das richtige Forum hier..

gruß und schönen Abend noch


----------



## MadDog (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Darf ein Vermieter den Bau eines Teiches verbieten?*

Hallo Rosenkranz,

das ergibt sich aus deinem Mietvertrag. Wenn du das uneingeschränkte Nutzungsrecht für den Garten hast, kannst du meines Erachtens einen Teich bauen.
Du kannst ja nochmal mit dem Vermieter reden und ihn direkt fragen. Sollte er wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Vormietern gemacht haben, kannst du ihm ja schriftlich zusichern, das du den Garten wieder so herrichtest wie du diesen vorgefunden hast.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## rosenkranz (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Darf ein Vermieter den Bau eines Teiches verbieten?*

Steht das denn so im Vertrag drinne? Muss ich mal gucken!

Mit dem schriftlichen zusichern hab ich mir auch schon überlegt!

Naja mal gucken


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Darf ein Vermieter den Bau eines Teiches verbieten?*

Hallo Rosenkranz, 

2 Threads zum fast selben Thema ? 

Was ein Nachbar sagt ist zweitrangig, was der Vermieter sagt , bzw. im Mietvertrag über die Gartennutzung steht, zählt.

Im Zweifel ist das eine juristische Frage, zu der im Einzelfall, wenn z.B. der Vermieter klagt, ein Gericht entscheiden muss. 

So entscheidet z.B. das Lübecker Landgericht zu Gunsten des Mieters 


> Im mitvermieteten Garten darf der Mieter einen Teich anlegen, muss ihn aber bei Vertragsende wieder entfernen. (LG Lübeck, Az. 14 S 61/92, aus: WM 1993, S. 669)


Dem zugegen könnte ein anderes Urteil stehen.


> Grundlegend verändern darf der Mieter den Garten nicht, wohl aber seinem Gebrauch entsprechend gestalten. (AG Köln, Az. 217 C 483/93, aus: ZMR 12/94, S. XIII)


Quelle der Urteile

Die juristische Seite ist die eine, die andere ist die menschliche. Es hat wohl kaum Sinn die Wohnung zu wissen, wenn man gleich weiß das es wegen wesentlicher Punkte streit werden gibt. Verträge sind immer dann gut und zufriedenstellend, wenn Sie allen Vertragspartnern was bringen und alle daran Freude haben. 
Bei einem Mietvertrag in dem Ärger schon vorprogrammiert ist würde mir der schönste Teich keine Freude machen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## rosenkranz (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Darf ein Vermieter den Bau eines Teiches verbieten?*

2 Threads zum fast selben Thema ? 


Wollte darauf nur nochmal genauer eingehen!

Aber danke schonma


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Darf ein Vermieter den Bau eines Teiches verbieten?*

Wie groß ist denn der Garten ? Und welche Teichgröße hattest Du Dir vorgestellt ? Bei einem kleinen könnte man ja vielleicht mit dem Vermieter reden 

Beim Gemeinschaftsgarten siehts schlecht aus - weil wer trägt Verantwortung wenn mal was passiert - hättest Du alleinige Nutzung ? Schließt Du einen Zeitlich (mindest) festgelegten Mietvertrag ?


----------



## Christine (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Darf ein Vermieter den Bau eines Teiches verbieten?*



rosenkranz schrieb:


> 2 Threads zum fast selben Thema ?
> 
> 
> Wollte darauf nur nochmal genauer eingehen!
> ...



_Dann mach das zukünftig bitte in dem selben Thread. Ich hab das alte Thema geschlossen, ihr könnt also jetzt hier weiter diskutieren. Wenn Du technische Fragen zum Bau hast, kannst Du dafür natürlich ein neues Thema eröffnen.

Gruß Christine
Mod-Team_


----------



## rosenkranz (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Darf ein Vermieter den Bau eines Teiches verbieten?*

Das ist ne Reihenhaussiedlung wo wir unsern eigenen Garten bekommen!

Ich habe jetzt ca. 5000liter möcht aber verdoppeln.


Gruß


----------



## rosenkranz (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Darf ein Vermieter den Bau eines Teiches verbieten?*

Soo, laut dem Vertrag eines Bewohners, ist der Teichbau komplett untersagt!

Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch die Möglichkeit das ich dem Vermieter schriftlich darlege das ich den Teich bei Auszug rückgängig mach, sonst wird mir der Rückbau in Rechnung gestellt.!


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Darf ein Vermieter den Bau eines Teiches verbieten?*

Es kommt doch darauf an, was in Deinem Vertrag steht , und nicht in dem Vertrag irgend eines anderen. 
Aber generell ist es schon so, das man meist Anlagen einbauten etc. bei Auszug rückbauen muss, wenn man nichts anderes vereinbart 


Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## rosenkranz (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Darf ein Vermieter den Bau eines Teiches verbieten?*



> Aber generell ist es schon so, das man meist Anlagen einbauten etc. bei Auszug rückbauen muss, wenn man nichts anderes vereinbart




Ja das ist der selbe Vermieter, quasi mein Nachbar wo ich in den Vertrag geguckt hab!

Ich werds mit dem Vermieter besprechen, und falls die Wohnung von innen so super ist, kommt der Teich halt weg. Ist schade aber ich kann in der jetzigen bleibe nicht mehr lange wohnen!.

gruß


----------

